# Chrome Remote



## shalimar (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering my self if Chrome Remote Desktop works on FreeBSD or there is another way to connect from my home windows computer to my work computer that runs FreeBSD 11 Release?


----------



## tetragir (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,
there are a few possibilities like SSH, X tunnel over SSH if you want some application to appear on your computer, VNC, etc.


----------



## shalimar (Oct 28, 2016)

tetragir said:


> Hi,
> there are a few possibilities like SSH, X tunnel over SSH if you want some application to appear on your computer, VNC, etc.



But I do not know If I can directly SSH to my FreeBSD since there are alot of computers in the building and I have no access to the router to do a port forwarding.


----------



## tetragir (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, one solution is to have a VPN server on the internet and your FreeBSD machine connects to it. Then if you connect to the VPN, you reach your server.
I'd do it with OpenVPN. The Server is connected to the VPN server all the time, the routing is configured to only route the subnet you use inside VPN, so everything else is locally routed. On the OpenVPN server, allow client-client communication.
There is a guide about OpenVPN on Digitalocean: https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...t-to-a-private-openvpn-server-on-freebsd-10-1


----------



## shalimar (Oct 28, 2016)

tetragir said:


> Well, one solution is to have a VPN server on the internet and your FreeBSD machine connects to it. Then if you connect to the VPN, you reach your server.
> I'd do it with OpenVPN. The Server is connected to the VPN server all the time, the routing is configured to only route the subnet you use inside VPN, so everything else is locally routed. On the OpenVPN server, allow client-client communication.
> There is a guide about OpenVPN on Digitalocean: https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...t-to-a-private-openvpn-server-on-freebsd-10-1



Well I will talk with security zone today to see if we can do something like this. Any other options are welcome too. Thanks


----------

